# الشرح الكامل لبرنامج حساب الكميات و رسم الكنتور



## gpsusama (18 مارس 2010)

الشرح الكامل لبرنامج حساب الكميات و رسم الكنتور surfer 9
:31:مع الشكر - م اسامة سيد - شركة زان الحديثة Topcon


----------



## بسيم85 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mostafammy (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdy_blal (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا باش مهندس
يا ريت طريقة لعمل ميزانية شبكية منتظمة على مجموعة نقاط تم 
رفعها بجهاز التوتال


----------



## ali992 (18 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## tamer shehab (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hemaxplode (18 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## إكرامي وديع النجار (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إكرامي وديع النجار (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن شرح حساب super elevation علي الاوتوكاد


----------



## المستودع (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## المستودع (19 مارس 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندس ملخص عنplanning survying GPS


----------



## hany_meselhey (22 مارس 2010)

*مشكور*​


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدابوسنه (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكر كتير*

منتدي ممنتاز


----------



## goma ali (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا .شكرا


----------



## hany_71112000 (2 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (3 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر لكم


----------



## فيكتور255 (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالسلام الر (14 أغسطس 2010)

لكم خالص الشكر وجزاكم الله خير ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## القيصر الحزين (15 أغسطس 2010)

_ الله يبارك فيك _
_ وزيدك من علم’_
_ ألف شكراً_


----------



## talan77 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يسلمووووووو


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الشرح غير كافي ممكن شرح ذبادة شوية


----------



## مدحت عبدالحافظ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.mahmoudd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## Eng.mahmoudd (15 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااائع


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر على الشرح اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohie sad (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا مهندس اسامة على مجهودك
لكن انت شرحت one Command بالسيرفر 8 وليس 9 مع ان هي نفسها في 8&9
ويا ريت كان الشرح أكثر تفصيلا للمبتدئين بالسيرفر , وكمان هذا اول خطوة بالسيرفر , وحسب العنوان اعتقدت ان شرخ كامل للبرنامج حساب كميات ورسم كنتور
وما بدهاش كل هالدعاية على هذا الشرح
عموما سأعمل باذن الله شرح كامل للبرنامج عندما يخف ضغط العمل شوي
مع تحياتي لك
​


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim11380 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البيرق الكرماوي (14 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## mohamedazab (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كبل (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## adham elmalah (7 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## عمرو السباعى (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## memo110 (10 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز .


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## noor-noor (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------

